# Prospectors Say Drought Has Created California’s 2nd Gold Rush



## Meanderer (Jul 8, 2014)

[video]http://losangeles.cbslocal.com/2014/02/24/prospectors-say-drought-has-created-californias-2nd-gold-rush/[/video]


----------



## Vivjen (Jul 8, 2014)

Hadn't thought of that......obviously an upside for some people..


----------

